# Green Curado



## moseley97 (May 23, 2007)

Bantam1,
I have a green curado that the anti-reverse bearing went out on it. I got a reference for a local repair guy here in San Antonio, but this is the first time that I have used him. It has been about 4 weeks now and he said that he can not get the bearing from Shimano.
I am just curious to see if he is being honest with me.
Is that bearing hard to come by?

Any opinions is appreciated.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

It's not me I swear!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I suggest you call and order the bearing yourself. BNT1207 and BNT1206 is what you need. 877-577-0600


----------



## moseley97 (May 23, 2007)

Just wanted to give you all an update on this situation and give some clarity to who gave me the run around and who actually stepped up to the plate and did a great job. I picked up my reels from the original repair guy (not going to mention names) about 2 weeks ago. He kept giving me the run around. But I will give you the name of the gentleman that PM'd me during this post. Matt K wrote me a message stating that he had the parts in stock and was ready to work on them for me.
I gave Matt a call and he came by picked them up and had them ready in less than a week. 
Just wanted to give some clarity to this situation.
Do not know how, but I want to send a greenie to Matt.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Matthew is the man. He even picks up and delivers. Can't beat that service!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Good job Matt!


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Good job Matt. Did you used to work at David's 
tacklebx?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

That I did.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

My buddy dropped off 2 bantams at Academy. I believe the Shimano guy comes by once a week or so and cleaned and repaired them both for $45. No idea how long it took though.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Mike in Friendswood did mine...works like a champ Mike. Still kicking myself in the backend for selling them other 3.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Mike's a good option if you live in the Houston area. I pretty much cater to the San Antonio, Austin, and everywhere in-between market.


----------

